# Trailer track (Glory awaits you)



## R.Cato

Hi there,

I recently tried to write something in the typical trailer kind of style with lots of percussion, choir.... the usual stuff, to improve my mixing skills and dive into a new genre of music which I personally enjoy listening to a lot.

Here's the track I ended up with, hope you enjoy:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F101706333&secret_url=false[/flash]

As always if you have some tips and hints how I can improve things pls feel free to post them here or just leave a comment telling me if you enjoyed listening. Looking forward to hear your thoughts.

Thanks a lot in advance.

Robin /\~O


----------



## Martin K

Hi Robin!

Nice track! Very trailer-ish  The mix sounds good to me. Not too compressed and with some "air", which is good I think.

Thanks for sharing.

best,
Martin


----------



## R.Cato

Martin K @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> Hi Robin!
> 
> Nice track! Very trailer-ish  The mix sounds good to me. Not too compressed and with some "air", which is good I think.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> best,
> Martin



Hi Martin,

thank you for your feedback.

Enjoyed listening to your latest soundcloud track yesterday. Good one.

cheers,

Robin


----------



## Martin K

Thanks 

best,
Martin


----------



## BenG

Really liked this track. Sounded great!


----------



## RiffWraith

Very nice!  Good work. It has a really nice mood in the beginning, and I like the way it builds and builds towards the end. 



> if you have some tips and hints how I can improve things



Ok, since you asked....

1) This track SCREAMS for a hi-hat (or something close) loop/groove/etc. Maybe not in the first few measures, but at some point - maybe at :27?

2) The transition into :45 is a bit weird. There is no impact on the down beat. Try adding cymbal cresc there, and maybe a hard hit of sorts.

3) Speaking of cymbals... MORE! Like at 1:11 - CRASH! 1:23 - CRASH!

4) The choirs are cool, but they seem to fall behind the beat too much. I am not a fan of everything falling directly on the beat - especially choirs - but the way it is now is a bit exaggerated.

5) I am digging the horns towards the end of the track. But the track needs trumpets there. That will help fill out some of the right side, and as well add some color and depth. Perhaps have them play in unison; perhaps harmonies (3rds? 5ths?).

6) The toms (?) that enter after :45 are cool, but the pattern is kinda repetative. Take that idea to another level, and every other time they play, do something slightly different. Alternating patterns without getting too far romoved from the original intent can be extremely effective.

7) How about adding another layer of sound.... snare drums peppering the track (not too far front in the mix) would be very effective here.

Eight) Consider accenting the end 8 (?) beats with something. I wouldn't say low boomy stuff, but maybe snares, toms.. tymps might work well too.... not sure what you have in the way of percussion - oooh, just thought of something that would work great there... the Epic Dhol (SI or 8D)

That's about all I have....

Cheers.


----------



## R.Cato

BenG @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> Really liked this track. Sounded great!



Thanks a lot Ben. Glad you like it.



RiffWraith @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> Very nice!  Good work. It has a really nice mood in the beginning, and I like the way it builds and builds towards the end.



Thanks a lot Jeff. I hoped someone with a little bit more experience in writing such stuff than I have would chime in and give me some food to think about. So thank you very much for your reply. That said, you don't have to be so kind, Euphoria is already on my to buy list for next year. 0oD 



> if you have some tips and hints how I can improve things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, since you asked....
> 
> 1) This track SCREAMS for a hi-hat (or something close) loop/groove/etc. Maybe not in the first few measures, but at some point - maybe at :27?
Click to expand...


I see. Already thought about adding a bit more Evolvish (is that a word?) percussion to it.



> 2) The transition into :45 is a bit weird. There is no impact on the down beat. Try adding cymbal cresc there, and maybe a hard hit of sorts.



You're right with the impact. I wasn't quite sure if the off beat is a good idea to introduce after a break without an impact on the down beat. Sent it to some people none of them complained, will keep that in mind for future situations like these.



> 3) Speaking of cymbals... MORE! Like at 1:11 - CRASH! 1:23 - CRASH!



Got it. I am no big fan of cymbal crashes, find them a bit trashy, but they would do a good job there I guess.



> 4) The choirs are cool, but they seem to fall behind the beat too much. I am not a fan of everything falling directly on the beat - especially choirs - but the way it is now is a bit exaggerated.



Will definitely keep that in mind for my next track.



> 5) I am digging the horns towards the end of the track. But the track needs trumpets there. That will help fill out some of the right side, and as well add some color and depth. Perhaps have them play in unison; perhaps harmonies (3rds? 5ths?).



To be honest I am unhappy with how the track ends now, but couldn't do it better when I was writing it. I already have a complete different ending in my mind, but I spent so much time on this little track, that I really want to move on and take what I've learnt to use it in my next trailer track and keep your ideas in my mind.



> 6) The toms (?) that enter after :45 are cool, but the pattern is kinda repetative. Take that idea to another level, and every other time they play, do something slightly different. Alternating patterns without getting too far romoved from the original intent can be extremely effective.
> 
> 7) How about adding another layer of sound.... snare drums peppering the track (not too far front in the mix) would be very effective here.



Noted that down.



> Eight) Consider accenting the end 8 (?) beats with something. I wouldn't say low boomy stuff, but maybe snares, toms.. tymps might work well too.... not sure what you have in the way of percussion - oooh, just thought of something that would work great there... the Epic Dhol (SI or 8D)



Currently the biggest gap to fill in my gear: Percussion. I am saving for a good orchestral percussion lib at the moment and the mighty HZ perc on the horizont. Although I have to admit that buying Albion 1 was the best purchase I've done, especially for percussion.

I see I have to earn a little bit more money with writing music..... :| 



> That's about all I have....
> 
> Cheers.



That was great. I highly appreciate your thoughts, since I've shared my first track here, your feedback has always helped me becomming better.

cheers,

Robin


----------

